

BBC R4 programme "In Our Time" releases archive for free download - DanBC

The BBC Radio 4 programme "In Our Time" (' <i>Melvyn Bragg and guests discuss the history of ideas</i> ') has released the archive - 2004 'till now - for free download.<p>Many of these episodes will be of interest to HN readers.  You may need weird methods to listen / download if you're not in the UK.<p>Landing page:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006qykl)<p>Antimatter:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00808w8)<p>Artificial Intelligence 2005:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p003k9fc)<p>Artificial Intelligence 1999:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00545h7)<p>Asteroids:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p003k9kh)<p>Theories of Everything:
(http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p004y24b)<p>There is far too much to list here.
======
7952
Also "Random and Pseudorandom" is very good.

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00x9xjb>

------
mdaniel
I can confirm that the iplayer works here in France^1 without any kind of
trickery, so it is likely available for extra-UK audiences.

1 = at least for the archive episode that I tried

